# Online Game: Conanesque FUDGE-based gaming



## The Levitator (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey everyone,

After several years of running 3.5, I went looking for a new system, and I found something better; a system that allows you to create your own system.

I dove into FUDGE and immediately went to work creating a "Conanesque" Sword & Sorcery game.  It's called Blood, Sweat & Steel.  My goal was to create a fast-play game with detailed characters, that focuses on a balance of immersion and action.

This is an easy game to pick up, as it uses the same dice mechanic for every aspect of the game.  While the mechanics are pretty simple, there are many options to create a very detailed and unique character.

Blood Sweat & Steel is classless and level-less.  Your character is primarily composed of your Attributes, Skills, Gifts, and Faults.

While the mechanics are fairly simple, the combat is nearly as detailed as 3.5, with much quicker resolution.

I have a couple players interested, and would like to find 2-4 more players.  We have an online Blog page to keep track of files, gaming schedule and story recaps.  We also have our own group forum for discussion.

We use Skype for voice chat, and MapTools as our virtual tabletop.  If you are interested in learning more about the game, respond here or email me at:  thelevitator@gmail.com and I can send you a .pdf of Blood, Sweat & Steel.

Happy gaming!


----------



## gasaraki1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I heard you live In Reno? I just moved here and really want to get into a gaming group. I have played just about everything out there and Im a quick learner for those games that I havent, really interested in a RIFTS game but just about any will do.


----------

